# Flying a Flight Design CTSW into and within Mexico



## ElNorte (Sep 29, 2011)

*SLSA into and within Mexico*

Hello :clap2:,

I am interested in moving to Mexico and eventually bringing my SLSA.

There does not appear to be much information regarding having my SLSA in Mexico. I would appreciate any suggestions. I must admit that at present, my Spanish is very rusty so I would appreciate your advise about that.

I am thinking of the Yucatan Peninsula area.

I would greatly appreciate any and all advise regarding the aforementioned.

Thank you,


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

If you mean an ultralight aircraft, why not say so? How do you expect us, or especially a Spanish speaker, to have any idea what you are talking about?


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

RVGRINGO said:


> If you mean an ultralight aircraft, why not say so? How do you expect us, or especially a Spanish speaker, to have any idea what you are talking about?


SLSA:

I thought he was talking about a certificate of English as a second language that he was bringing. LOL


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

AlanMexicali said:


> SLSA:
> 
> I thought he was talking about a certificate of English as a second language that he was bringing. LOL


Very cute.  I thought he was talking about bringing in an exotic breed of dog with him.


----------



## FHBOY (Jun 15, 2010)

After I Googled the initials, I just wanted to sit around a wait to see if anyone knew what he was talking about. Didn't take long.

RV - you lived in Newtown Square? I lived in Havertown. And you're right a the time you lived there, Philly was not the mecca it has turned into. - FHBOY


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

*Slsa*



FHBOY said:


> After I Googled the initials, I just wanted to sit around a wait to see if anyone knew what he was talking about. Didn't take long.
> 
> RV - you lived in Newtown Square? I lived in Havertown. And you're right a the time you lived there, Philly was not the mecca it has turned into. - FHBOY


I automatically thought that what it was, therefore Google never entered my mind. LOL Next time I will be less cocky, maybe.


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

*Tefl*



Isla Verde said:


> Very cute.  I thought he was talking about bringing in an exotic breed of dog with him.


I just saw your other post somewhere and thought it was an English translation of the "TEFL" certificate. LOL


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

AlanMexicali said:


> I just saw your other post somewhere and thought it was an English translation of the "TEFL" certificate. LOL


Actually, TEFL is English for *T*eaching of *E*nglish as a *F*oreign *L*anguage. In Spanish that might be an EILE.


----------



## ElNorte (Sep 29, 2011)

RVGRINGO said:


> If you mean an ultralight aircraft, why not say so? How do you expect us, or especially a Spanish speaker, to have any idea what you are talking about?


Actually, it is not an Ultralight. This is a factory build aircraft two seats that performs like a Cessna 172. It has a glass panel with a autopilot that tracks the GPS. I suppose in Mexico, they call all non-certified aircraft Ultralights. This is much more than an ultralight!


----------



## dongringo (Dec 13, 2010)

ElNorte said:


> Hello :clap2:,
> 
> I am interested in moving to Mexico and eventually bringing my SLSA.


Really a dumb request to 99.999% of people that have no idea that you are talking about Special Light Sport Aircraft.

The major center for sport flying in Mexico is Valle de Bravo, near Mexico City.


----------



## scubakevin (Jun 22, 2011)

I know a French guy in Playa del Carmen that has an ultra light 2 seater don't know the specifics of the aircraft but a client contracted him to take me up and shoot some aerial shots around the Riviera Maya for a magazine article.

Other than Valle de Bravo Queretaro I believe also has many hobbiests from Balloons to ultra lights but where exactly (name of the city) or what permits are needed are beyond my knowledge, Maritime permits and tourism permits are my specialty.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

I would imagine that the question should be posed to Aduana. We're all accustomed to the temporary importation of one vehicle per person, but have no experience with the importation of an aircraft of any type, temporarily or permanently.
There is an ultralight group with a flying field just east of Chapala, but I have no contacts for them. However, there are light sport planes there, so the answer must be available if the right sources can be contacted. How is your Spanish?


----------



## scubakevin (Jun 22, 2011)

It might be similar to boats since the permits are handled by the SCT (I think), when the vessels arrive they pass immigration and then customs. Here in Mexico the only reason to get a temporary importation for a vessel was to use it for commercial purposes. Today all vessels for commercial use must be nationalized which is not a big deal I have done sail boats and power vessels.

Regards to all...


----------



## ElNorte (Sep 29, 2011)

Thank you and I wrote that for precisely describing my plane as opposed to an ultralight which it is not. However, from what I am reading, it appears the mexican aviation authority considers Light Sport Aircraft (a world wide designation) to be ultralight which is an incorrect designation.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Never argue with any Mexican authority; you'll always lose. You may discover advantages to being classified as an ultralight; such as having access to small club fields, like the one in Chapala.


----------



## ronb172 (Mar 16, 2011)

Hell, I fly and didn't know what he was talking about....lol


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

*Lol*



ronb172 said:


> Hell, I fly and didn't know what he was talking about....lol


I know the internet has people not typing as much as they could to communicate. I had a vendor once who usually put "TTFN" at the end of emails. It was a hard one to solve and one day on the phone I asked her. It meant "Ta Ta For Now". LOL


----------



## scubakevin (Jun 22, 2011)

JAJA

If I had a vendor who said to me Ta Ta for Now I think I would look for a new vendor. 

As RVGRINGO commented I think you will find it quite advantageous to classified as an Ultra Light here in Mexico for cost of permits and what you will and will not be able to do. I wouldn't argue the point and much less try to correct them.

JAJA

TTFN


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

I used to fly; before the need for radios. Once, some kid learning to fly, asked if I flew 'tail draggers' and I had no idea what he meant, until I gave it some thought. Yes, we had tail skids, tail wheels and also flew some of those new fangled tricycle gears. What the hell, we just flew airplanes! 
I could probably still fly most anything, but one eye makes landings difficult. Anyway, you can't rent a plane for $4.50/hour any more!


----------



## ronb172 (Mar 16, 2011)

Dang RV, you're loder than me. My private cost me $700. I think duel instruction was $17/hr By the time I got to multi eng instrument, it was getting real expensive. Owned a cessna for years but sold it when I retired. Couldn't afford the damn thing anymore....lol


----------



## scubakevin (Jun 22, 2011)

I think the last aircraft I rented was in 2004 and 4 hours with pilot and fuel cost me a little over $4000 pesos so back in the day whatever the exchange rate was I figure it was about $100 US an hour with pilot. Can't remember the type of aircraft it was but it was a dual engine with 4 passenger capacity not including pilot and co-piolet, we took off the door and removed one row of seats as we had to accommodate film and photography equipment and crew.

We flew out of the air strip at Playa del Carmen and headed to film Tulum and then followed the coast north to Cancun making one sweep in Cancun due to excessive air traffic at the time we had to move on south. We did a pass over cozumel but it started to rain so we didn't get much of Cozumel.

The second time I went up with the french guy to shoot some stills only in the ultra light that we took off from the beach just south of Puerto Aventuras. Much more difficult peeling the bugs off the camera filter after that flight...

$4.50 an hour, wow I mean you are what from the Wright Bros. School of Flying? I am 54 and can't remember those rates for cargo let alone an aircraft.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Yes, I do have some 20 years on you, don't I? My father flew biplanes with open cockpits and speaking tubes. We may have been the last generation to grow up without plastic or TV in an uncrowded USA with only 1/3 the present population. That was freedom! All gone now.


----------



## Ulev (Jul 9, 2011)

Yup ! I learned to fly C 150 out of MDW.
Sure was fun landing on a parallel runway while pedaling as fast as I could....as a jet just passed me and I was caught up in it's vortex...ruined more pants that way....


----------



## Ulev (Jul 9, 2011)

Yup ! I learned to fly C 150 out of MDW.
Sure was fun landing on a parallel runway while pedaling as fast as I could....as a jet just passed me and I was caught up in it's vortex...ruined more pants that way....


----------



## monica40 (Aug 31, 2010)

ElNorte

Your light sport can only be brought into Mexico on a temporary permit, like a car...you will have to get specific details from Aduana. If you want to keep it here you will have to go through the Mexican registration process (very lengthy and expensive) and you must get a Mexican Private Pilot licence. Your US license means nothing to the authorities! And keep in mind only avgas available at airports, no mogas unless you supply your own. Good luck!


----------



## ElNorte (Sep 29, 2011)

monica40

Thank you for your info!


----------

